# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Перевод - Вопрос по БГ 7.22

## Александр Топилин

Харе Кришна! Приношу свой поклон! Вся слава Шрибе Прабхупаде!
Извините, если уже поднимался этот вопрос:
В переводе Стиха 7.22 Бхагавад-Гиты (4-е издание), как мне кажется, есть ошибка.
Оригинал:
"A pure devotee of the Lord is therefore not awarded the material benefits desired by less intelligent living entities"
Перевод:
"По этой причине чистый преданный Господа никогда не дает мирских благословений, о которых мечтают недалекие люди"

Очевидно, что это "Господь не одаривает чистого преданного материальными благами", а не чистый преданный недалеких людей благословениями.

Надеюсь на отклик. спасибо!

----------


## vijitatma das

Да, мне тоже кажется, что здесь ошибка.
Я попытаюсь написать переводчикам и редакторам, которые готовили это издание "Гиты", и поинтересоваться, почему здесь так сказано. Бывает такое, что в процессе работы над русским изданием всплывают какие-то старые редакторские погрешности в исходном, английском, тексте, и, когда переводчик делает правильно, может возникнуть расхождение с английским текстом. Но не думаю, что в этом случае так.
Хорошо, что заметили. Спасибо.

----------


## Александр Топилин

Благодарю за отклик). Еще один момент:
1) Б.-г., 5.18: "Господь одинаково добр и милостив ко всем живым существам, 
независимо от их касты или формы жизни, поскольку считает *каждого из них* Своим другом..."
НО: "Существо" - ср. рода, поэтому грамматически здесь следует не "каждого из них", а "*каждое из них*"
(далее по тексту авторы уже переходят на ср. род)
Понятно, что большинство читателей не обратит на это внимания, но все же...))
Спасибо!

----------


## vijitatma das

Тоже верно. Спасибо.

----------


## Александр Топилин

Добрый день! Приношу свой поклон!
Хотел бы продолжить разбор некоторых моментов...
БГ, Глава 6, Стихи 20-23.
Русский: "Благодаря чистоте ума он обретает способность *видеть свое истинное «я»*,..."
Английский: "This perfection is characterized by one's ability *to see the Self*.."
Санскрит: атманам — душу; пашйан — осознающий (положение)
Теперь размышления:
1) Шрила Прабхупада разделяет Self и self, т.е. когда с большой буквы - речь идет о Параматме. (сравним: БГ, 2.1 : "Material compassion, lamentation and tears are all signs of ignorance of the real self", где речь идет именно о "я", т.е. о душе). В даном предложении (БГ, 6.20-23) *Self* употреблено с заглавной, т.е. Сверхдуша, а не "свое истинное "я".
2) Зачем переводить *see*  буквально, как "видеть"?? Санскритское *пашйан* ШП четко переводит как *realizing* (осознавать), да и в русском объяснении санскритских слов переведено как *осознавать*. Но уже в переводе самой шлоки мы видим "*видеть*" (извините за тавталогию))..
Английское *see* здесь явно имеет значение осознавать.)

ПС. не думаю, что написал бы об этом, но недавно меня один преданный спросил - слушай, а как это, "видеть себя"? Ты же сам и есть это "я".. как можно себя видеть со стороны??
В общем такие размышления и доводы.
Надеюсь на отклик. Спасибо! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------


## Александр Топилин

Все еще надеюсь на отклик)) Харибол!)

----------


## vijitatma das

Да-да, конечно! Просто Ваш вопрос требовал немного больше времени, чем другие, поэтому я отвечаю на него позже.
Большое спасибо за интересный вопрос.




> 1) Шрила Прабхупада разделяет Self и self, т.е. когда с большой буквы - речь идет о Параматме. (сравним: БГ, 2.1 : "Material compassion, lamentation and tears are all signs of ignorance of the real self", где речь идет именно о "я", т.е. о душе). В даном предложении (БГ, 6.20-23) *Self* употреблено с заглавной, т.е. Сверхдуша, а не "свое истинное "я".


Мне бы тоже было интересно услышать комментарии по этому поводу от старших преданных (и я обязательно попрошу их об этом). Однако вот к каким выводам пришел я.

1. Ни в рукописи Шрилы Прабхупады, ни в издании "Гиты" 1972 года заглавных букв здесь нет.

2. Вообще, заглавная буква в слове Self, как мне кажется, в английской "Гите" (во всяком случае, в той, которая у меня в "Фолио" на компьютере) употребляется местами не очень последовательно. Так, в стихе 6.29 the Self обозначает явно Сверхдушу (и у Прабхупады в рукописи это слово также выделено заглавной), а вот в 9.26 то же самое выражение используется по отношению к душе. К сожалению, не могу проверить, так ли это и в "бумажной" "Гите".

3. Что касается данного конкретного случая, здесь все-таки идет речь о душе. Шрила Баладева Видьябхушана в своем комментарии к этим стихам противопоставляет созерцание тела оскверненным умом - созерцанию "атмы" очищенным умом. Очевидно, здесь имеется в виду "я" человека, его истинная духовная личность. Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур дает несколько иную трактовку: по его словам, йог, поскольку в состоянии самадхи его ум прекращает функционировать, воспринимает свою истинную духовную сущность (атму) через Параматму (атманам). Т.е. Параматма берет на себя функции его сознания, становится его внутренними "глазами".
Кстати, в рукописи "Бхагавад-гиты как она есть" это место выглядит следующим образом: "ability to see himself by his pure mind". 




> 2) Зачем переводить *see*  буквально, как "видеть"?? Санскритское *пашйан* ШП четко переводит как *realizing* (осознавать), да и в русском объяснении санскритских слов переведено как *осознавать*. Но уже в переводе самой шлоки мы видим "*видеть*" (извините за тавталогию))..
> Английское *see* здесь явно имеет значение осознавать.)
> 
> ПС. не думаю, что написал бы об этом, но недавно меня один преданный спросил - слушай, а как это, "видеть себя"? Ты же сам и есть это "я".. как можно себя видеть со стороны??


На этот вопрос я, мне кажется ответил выше. Вообще, глагол паШ, к которому восходит пашйанн, чаще употребляется как "видеть, созерцать, смотреть, наблюдать, замечать". Впрочем, и "воспринимать" и "понимать" тоже, но "видеть" - гораздо чаще. Шрила Прабхупада использует два разных слова в пословнике и переводе самой шлоки, так же поступил и переводчик. Каким образом йог видит свое "я" "со стороны", объясняется в стихе и в комментарии: его "глаза" - это очищенный ум.

----------


## Александр Топилин

Виджитатма прабху, большое спасибо за ответ!))
Дополнительный вопрос - в Тексте 6.19 (который соответственно идет перед 6.20-23) - *атманах* - это тоже душа? Не Сверхдуша?
Если да, то какой смысл был в 6.19 писать с заглавной "Я", а в 6.20-23 - уже с маленькой - "я"....
Если нет, то почему после 6.19 переводчики резко сменили Сверхдушу на душу?
(В санскрите - в обоих стихах используется *атманах*(в разных падежах, что понятно), и в английском в обоих стихах - *Self*. Т.е. все гармонично и понятно... - Да и сама эта Глава говорит о йоге, цель которого увидеть/осознать Параматму....
В русском варианте с 6.20-23 неожиданный переход с Параматмы на душу...
Такие вот аргументы за Параматму)). Спасибо Вам еще раз! Надеюсь на отклик. Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

> Дополнительный вопрос - в Тексте 6.19 (который соответственно идет перед 6.20-23) - *атманах* - это тоже душа? Не Сверхдуша?


Из контекста понять сложно (тем более, ни Баладева Видьябхушана, ни Вишванатха Чакраварти этого не разъясняют), однако сам Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии трактует в данном случае "трансцендентное "Я"" именно как Господа.



> Если да, то какой смысл был в 6.19 писать с заглавной "Я", а в 6.20-23 - уже с маленькой - "я"....
> Если нет, то почему после 6.19 переводчики резко сменили Сверхдушу на душу?


Переводчики в данном случае как раз следовали Шриле Прабхупаде и другим ачарьям. Как я уже сказал выше, там (6.20) по всему выходит душа.

----------


## Александр Топилин

Спасибо! :vanca calpa:

----------


## Александр Топилин

Харе Кришна!) Еще один момент...
Б.-г., 11.14: "Арджуна, который от природы был рассудительным, спокойным и трезвым, пришел в состояние экстаза"
Не лучше ли использовать вместо "трезвый" - "трезвомыслящий"? Понятно, что рассудительный и трезвомыслящий синонимы,но сочетание "от природы был трезвым" как-то не впечатляет..))
Спасибо!) Надеюсь на отклик.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харе Кришна!) Еще один момент...
> Б.-г., 11.14: "Арджуна, который от природы был рассудительным, спокойным и трезвым, пришел в состояние экстаза"
> Не лучше ли использовать вместо "трезвый" - "трезвомыслящий"? Понятно, что рассудительный и трезвомыслящий синонимы,но сочетание "от природы был трезвым" как-то не впечатляет..))
> Спасибо!) Надеюсь на отклик.


В принципе, ошибки тут нет, "трезвый" вполне может использоваться и в этом значении. Переводчику именно это слово понравилось. Я особой проблемы не вижу, т.к. в ряду со словами "рассудительный" и "спокойный" слово "трезвый" воспринимается именно как их контекстуальный синоним.

У вас очень хорошие замечания. Хотелось бы познакомиться поближе.

----------


## Александр Топилин

Спасибо за отклик!)) Виджитатма прабху, да, конечно, буду очень рад знакомству! Моя почта: Surzheon@gmail.com, Скайп - в профиле. Мой поклон Вам! Спасибо Вам большое за Ваш труд!

----------


## Александр Топилин

Харе Кришна!
Еще один момент... Б.-г., 13.31 (сам стих).
Русский: "..., *он достигает Брахмана*."
Английский: "..., he *attains to the Brahman conception*".
В английском варианте вроде понятно, что человек постигает Брахман (понимает его, или обретает такое же сознание). В русском немного "размыто"... что значит достигает Брахмана? Можно достичь обители Господа, достичь какого-то пункта назначения. Но здесь используется *conception*, что подразумевает, что человек постигает, именно постигает, суть Брахмана. Или, в крайнем случае можно передать это как "достигает уровня Брахмана". Такие мысли... Может, там все понятно, но не для стороннего человека.) Спасибо. Надеюсь на отклик.

----------


## vijitatma das

И здесь соглашусь с Вами, точнее будет "постигает Брахман". Да и по-русски "достичь" можно только чего-либо, тогда как "Брахмана" здесь одушевленное с грамматической точки зрения.
Вы совершенно правильно мыслите  :smilies:

----------


## Александр Топилин

Харе Кришна! Примите, пожалуйста, поклоны!
Виджитатма прабху, мысли мыслями, а вот будут ли корректироваться тексты на основе этой ветки и других веток с замечаниями преданных.... Вот это интересно..)
И еще я к Вам с просьбой пояснить - проводил ли Шрила Прабхупада различие между delusion и illusion? (в станд. английском оно есть, не знаю, проводил ли Шрила Прабхупада).
Поясню на примере из БГ:
Глава 15, Стих 5 (комментарий):
Сначала указано: *...delusion caused by pride*
Далее, чуть ниже: *Pride is due to illusion*
В русском варианте различий не провели:
*Свобода от иллюзий, порожденных гордыней* и ниже:
*Гордость порождена иллюзией*
Может, это уже обсуждалось на форуме, но не видел...
Да, есть разница и между гордыней и гордостью, но тогда здесь тоже нелогично - 
получается, что сначала гордыня порождает иллюзию, а потом иллюзия - гордость..
В общем, туманно здесь и противоречиво - что является причиной и что следствием...
В английском, если учесть разницу - более-менее понятно.
Надеюсь на отклик.) Извините, если сумбурно написал)

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харе Кришна! Примите, пожалуйста, поклоны!
> Виджитатма прабху, мысли мыслями, а вот будут ли корректироваться тексты на основе этой ветки и других веток с замечаниями преданных.... Вот это интересно..)


Да, конечно, мы собираем все замечания, анализируем их и учитываем при подготовке новых изданий. Если издание стереотипное, то исправляем только опечатки и мелкие ошибки. Если новое издание, то правим уже ошибки в переводе и т.п.
Но, конечно, больше гарантии, что Ваши замечания будут учтены и не потеряются, если Вы будете посылать их по адресу, специально созданному для таких целей: RU.Errors@bbt.se
Если Вы уверены в том, что нашли ошибку, посылайте ее по этому адресу.



> И еще я к Вам с просьбой пояснить - проводил ли Шрила Прабхупада различие между delusion и illusion? (в станд. английском оно есть, не знаю, проводил ли Шрила Прабхупада).
> Поясню на примере из БГ:
> Глава 15, Стих 5 (комментарий):
> Сначала указано: *...delusion caused by pride*
> Далее, чуть ниже: *Pride is due to illusion*
> В русском варианте различий не провели:
> *Свобода от иллюзий, порожденных гордыней* и ниже:
> *Гордость порождена иллюзией*
> Может, это уже обсуждалось на форуме, но не видел...


Да, delusion и illusion разные слова, хотя и близки по смыслу. Однако в приведенном Вами примере я не заметил тождества. В первом случае - "иллюзии" во множественном числе, тогда как во втором - "иллюзия" в единственном. Тут есть семантическое различие. Как и в случае, например, с "надеждой": "надежда" и "надежды" имеют немного разное значение.
Слово "delusion" обычно переводится как "наваждение", "заблуждение". К этому вполне подходит словарное определение "иллюзий" в переносном смысле: "Существующее лишь в воображении, несбыточное, мечта. Строить, создавать себе иллюзии" (словарь Ушакова).

----------


## Александр Топилин

Спасибо большое за объяснение!!))
(хотя я думаю, здесь глубже все.. ну не суть) :vanca calpa: 
Харе Кришна!))

----------


## Александр Топилин

Харе Кришна!
Б.-г., 15.10:
Англ: The foolish cannot understand how a living entity can quit his body, nor can they understand *what sort of body he enjoys* under the spell of the modes of nature
Рус: Глупцы не понимают, каким образом душа уходит из своего тела и *как она*, очарованная гунами материальной природы, *наслаждается телом*
Авторы неверно трактовали стих, указав "как наслаждается", хотя должно быть "каким телом она наслаждается", на что ясно указывает "*what sort of body he enjoys*"
Хотя в комментарии авторы раскрывают этот момент, но *зачем* сам стих перекраивать???
Приношу свой поклон и надеюсь на отклик)

----------


## Александр Топилин

Извините, если несколько критично написал, намерения критиковать совсем не было  :nea:  :smilies:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Александр Топилин

Далее..
Англ: *Anger is a product of the mode of passion and lust*
Рус: *Гнев и вожделение являются порождением гуны страсти*
Опять смешаны причины и следствия.
А ведь в английском все очень ясно написано, откуда возникает гнев - из гуны страсти и ВОЖДЕЛЕНИЯ (возникающего из гуны страсти), т.е. Четкая цепочка: гуна страсти -> вожделение -> гнев.
В русском варианте гнев и вожделение объединили... Но ведь тем самым исключаются важные нюансы!!
Спасибо. Надеюсь на отклик. Харе Кришна!  :heart:

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна!



> Б.-г., 15.10:
> Англ: The foolish cannot understand how a living entity can quit his body, nor can they understand *what sort of body he enjoys* under the spell of the modes of nature
> Рус: Глупцы не понимают, каким образом душа уходит из своего тела и *как она*, очарованная гунами материальной природы, *наслаждается телом*
> Авторы неверно трактовали стих, указав "как наслаждается", хотя должно быть "каким телом она наслаждается", на что ясно указывает "*what sort of body he enjoys*"


Мне, если честно, не совсем понятно, что означает выражение "Foolish can not understand what sort of body he enjoys". Перевести-то его можно, конечно, но станет ли понятен смысл? Если бы, допустим, было, как в комментарии, "what form of body he is going to take in the next life", тогда понятно и вопросов нет. Не исключаю (хотя доказать тут ничего нельзя), что здесь был какой-то пропуск при транскрибировании. В любом случае, нужно спрашивать Джаядвайту Свами.

В стихе говорится о трех вещах, которые не может понять глупец. Это уткраманта, т.е. оставление тела, стхита, пребывание в теле, и бхунджана, наслаждение телом - т.е. то, о чем вкратце говорится в двух предыдущих стихах. В общем-то, вопрос в переводе поставлен верный.

----------


## vijitatma das

Что касается вопроса о вожделении и гневе, тут Ваше замечание совершенно справедливо и подтверждается стихами "Гиты" (такими как 2.62), однако, что интересно, в рукописи 16-й главы это место выглядит так: "Anger is a product of the mode of passion and lust is also the product of the modes of passion". Таким образом первоначальный замысел Шрилы Прабхупады в общем-то остался нетронутым. Не знаю, почему и кто из редакторов убрал часть этого предложения, но, учитывая, что оба варианта шастрически верны (вариант в рукописи просто более общий), не считаю это особой проблемой.

----------

